# Transfer of Audi CPO's to new owners....WTF



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

*Transfer of Audi CPO's to new owners....pulling a fast one?*

So I'm looking to purchase a 2008 Audi A4 3.2L from the 2nd owner. Currently it has 29K miles He purchased this car from an Audi dealer in June 2011, with 23K miles on the clock and 4 years CPO warranty coverage. This is a major selling point for the seller. After looking at the transfer documentation the rule as of 9/1/11 is that the CPO warranty can't be transferred to the new owner since it was written up 3 months prior to this date. This means the owner is losing almost 3 years of coverage that would under normal circumstances go with the car.

This means almost 3 years of CPO coverage can't be transferred to the new owner, me. 

If the original contract stipulates the warranty is transferable, surely Audi are unable to enforce this change in the program post signing. Is there small print that allows them to do this that I'm not aware of?

Can anyone who has faced this problem let me know how things turned out? I'm reluctant to buy this car now without the piece of mind afforded by the warranty.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

that sucks for you and the seller, but the CPOs aren't transferable. I had initially thought CPO could transfer too. 

here's another guy who bought CPO thinking it was transferable. He later changed his tune since the CPO warranty saved him dough in the long run:

http://nickscarblog.com/cars/audi-cpo-warranty-is-not-transferable-not-worth-it/

i'd still invest in a CPO audi if i were buying used, as that 2yr 50k goes on top of the 4yr audi warranty.


----------

